# Whwt should I expext from IGF?



## graniteman (Oct 30, 2011)

does igf-1 cause bloating?

I started IGF on Friday around 100mcgs, but I also started loading creatine. I think the other igfs I've had are fake or bunk. I was using a really cheap peptide supplierfrom FloridathatI don'tthink I can mention. So I switched to one some of the people on here said is good, hands have been tingling and feel sore but I've been crazy bloated and sluggish I started the creatine on Saturday.Neverloaded it before so I didn't know which was to blame. What should I expect from the IGF assuming its real. Thanks for any input.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

graniteman said:


> does igf-1 cause bloating?
> 
> I started IGF on Friday around 100mcgs, but I also started loading creatine. I think the other igfs I've had are fake or bunk. I was using a really cheap peptide supplierfrom FloridathatI don'tthink I can mention. So I switched to one some of the people on here said is good, hands have been tingling and feel sore but I've been crazy bloated and sluggish I started the creatine on Saturday.Neverloaded it before so I didn't know which was to blame. What should I expect from the IGF assuming its real. Thanks for any input.


 the guy i get my shit from is from florida


----------



## hooper (Nov 19, 2011)

First of all legit source is the main concern. peptides are in testing stage igf is only tested in animals . So get a reputable source, # 2 do your homework by learning what you injecting first , dose on peptides is crucial too much can put you in the hospital cause of Hyp with your sugars , you need to learn how to eat when you use IGF.
It works if you know how to use it
Good luck!


----------



## acemon (Nov 20, 2011)

How should you be eating when on, let's say 60mcg of igf-1 lr3 daily? That is what I  currently running and I'm not sure if my diet is spot on.


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 21, 2011)

Keep your diet clean. Always have carbs pwo when running igf.


----------



## hooper (Nov 21, 2011)

acemon said:


> How should you be eating when on, let's say 60mcg of igf-1 lr3 daily? That is what I  currently running and I'm not sure if my diet is spot on.




When you pin? before or after workouts ?? what is your prep for eating looks like ?? and finally do you workout hard enough??


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 23, 2011)

If you are researching with your test subject with igf-1 DES or LR3 its best to take pre workout.You will get more glycogen shuttling so you will have a massive pump and will be stronger if taking pre workouts.


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 24, 2011)

hooper said:


> First of all legit source is the main concern. peptides are in testing stage igf is only tested in animals . So get a reputable source, # 2 do your homework by learning what you injecting first , dose on peptides is crucial too much can put you in the hospital cause of Hyp with your sugars , you need to learn how to eat when you use IGF.
> It works if you know how to use it
> Good luck!



Order from pepsource and see how pure our peptides are.Your lab rats will think you.


----------



## TwisT (Nov 24, 2011)

Dont expect anything dramatic.


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 24, 2011)

Why not TwisT?


----------



## TwisT (Nov 24, 2011)

Peptide Source said:


> Why not TwisT?



Assuming he is talking about muscle growth, I'm sure you are aware of IGF-1's limited abilities.

Talking about tendon repair, or use as an "insulin" product with its glycemic abilities, it is very useful.

Also keep in mind much research has pointed to IGF-1 as the only reason GH users experience any "muscle growth" Now look at the fold that IGF-1 is expressed with a GH user, and look how much muscle they gain as a result of having that "constantly" elevated IGF-1. 2-3 pounds in 4 months? Compared to a very temporary and synthetically altered form of IGF?

You also need to look at factors like solubility, IGFBP1-3, and the IGF-1R availability in the equation. Of course, IGF-1 does build muscle, but theres much faster ways both naturally or synthetically. 

I love IGF-1, but if looking for muscle growth, look into follistatin.

-T


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 24, 2011)

Perfect response. Thank you.


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 25, 2011)

Folli and igf would do wonders together


----------



## hooper (Nov 25, 2011)

aminoman74 said:


> Folli and igf would do wonders together



Folli is still in the very early stages is a Myostatin Inhibitor which has amazing potentials benefits but also has some serious liability's. No real legit sources for the Pep yet and no real doses and many people using the stuff with legit results.
Keep reading..... and good luck!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Nov 26, 2011)

I didn't notice anything from follistatin (maybe I didn't really need it at the time I took it). IGF on the other hand...did two 4-week cycles of it, one during my cycle, one post cycle, using 50mcg post workout for everywhere except legs which was 100mcg pwo. Weight went up a little, waist shrunk a little. Went hypo on it a few times hours after the injection, when you pin have something nearby to hang on to because that stuff stings so bad!!


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 26, 2011)

I've had researchers use my folli and have had awesome results. I guarantee and stand behind my products 100%.


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 26, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> I didn't notice anything from follistatin (maybe I didn't really need it at the time I took it). IGF on the other hand...did two 4-week cycles of it, one during my cycle, one post cycle, using 50mcg post workout for everywhere except legs which was 100mcg pwo. Weight went up a little, waist shrunk a little. Went hypo on it a few times hours after the injection, when you pin have something nearby to hang on to because that stuff stings so bad!!


 

Us bac water my friend.I used to us AA but now i use Bac water.You will us the vial up when researching so no need to us AA.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 27, 2011)

Either use bac water only or cut the AA 5:1 with bac water.


----------

